# Car insurance



## Griffmarsh (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to Canada & in the process of trying to buy a car, however I'm being quoted in excess of $3000 for insurance. I've been driving over 30 years & have a letter from my UK insurers confirming 8 years no claims but that seems not worth the paper it's written on. 
We tried using RBC as we have our house contents insurance with them but that was still in excess of $3000.
Kanetix was even more expensive.

Any help greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Sounds like you're being classed a new driver. 

A few years back I was paying more then 1/2 that with a perfect record and considered a good long term customer. From what I've heard rates have only gone up since then.

You could try one of the online comparison sites but with no Canadian driving record it's going to be high no matter what.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Try Wanaesa insurance their rates are the best around. We live in Alberta near Edmonton and we have three vehicles with them and it is $2500 for the year to cover them all - we both have UK no claims and have been here 3 years. This rate includes a discount for having the house insurance with them as well as being both 50 yrs old.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Patricks Mummy (Jul 18, 2009)

*Did you get it cheaper?*

Hi, we have also just moved to Toronto and in the same position re buying a car and insuring it. Did you get anywhere finding cheaper insurance? I find it hard to believe with computers etc that you cannot have your UK no claims history count for something. Would appreciate it if you could tell us where you went in the end. Thanks




Griffmarsh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to Canada & in the process of trying to buy a car, however I'm being quoted in excess of $3000 for insurance. I've been driving over 30 years & have a letter from my UK insurers confirming 8 years no claims but that seems not worth the paper it's written on.
> We tried using RBC as we have our house contents insurance with them but that was still in excess of $3000.
> ...


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Car Insurance*



Patricks Mummy said:


> Hi, we have also just moved to Toronto and in the same position re buying a car and insuring it. Did you get anywhere finding cheaper insurance? I find it hard to believe with computers etc that you cannot have your UK no claims history count for something. Would appreciate it if you could tell us where you went in the end. Thanks


Yes we got copies of our UK no claims - it helped a little bit but as you are deemed a 'new' driver in Canada the rates are high to start off with


----------



## Griffmarsh (Feb 26, 2010)

MandyB said:


> Yes we got copies of our UK no claims - it helped a little bit but as you are deemed a 'new' driver in Canada the rates are high to start off with


Sorry, still not resolved. I am now renting as the RBC credit card covers the insurance. It's meant to be a short term measure & sooner or later we'll have to bite the bullet.

We moved here from Switzerland & our no claims from there isn't recognised either so it's not a driving on the left issue either.

good luck!


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Switzerland*



Griffmarsh said:


> Sorry, still not resolved. I am now renting as the RBC credit card covers the insurance. It's meant to be a short term measure & sooner or later we'll have to bite the bullet.
> 
> We moved here from Switzerland & our no claims from there isn't recognised either so it's not a driving on the left issue either.
> 
> good luck!


Couldn't help noticing you are from Switzerland we have some really good friends who live in Bern. How are you settling in here? We have lived near Edmonton, Alberta for 3 years now and love it. Would not go back to the UK!


----------



## wildcountryian (Dec 13, 2009)

When we first came from the UK to Canada. We were quoted $10,000 for car insurance. We had all our no claims info from the UK but it made no difference. Ironically it was the same insurance company in Canada that we used in the UK. Still no difference. After a couple of months our broker shopped around and got it down to $4,000. Now after nearly six years we pay approx. $1,000 per vehicle.
Just got to bite the bullet I'm afraid.


----------



## PoundFoolish (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't looked into Canadian car insurance for myself yet, but as we currently pay US$360/yr for our car in Texas, this whole thread has been a real  eye-opener for me. I was actually expecting the insurance was going to be cheaper in Canada! (If you've ever driven around one of Texas' big cities, you'll understand why I made that assumption. )


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Patricks Mummy said:


> Hi, we have also just moved to Toronto and in the same position re buying a car and insuring it. Did you get anywhere finding cheaper insurance? I find it hard to believe with computers etc that you cannot have your UK no claims history count for something. Would appreciate it if you could tell us where you went in the end. Thanks



I had 8 years clean driving in Canada and was still quoted $1600 for a nine year old car.

Why do you expect insurance data to transfer over from the UK when it doesn't happen with credit histories?


----------



## JerryH (Apr 18, 2010)

JGK said:


> Why do you expect insurance data to transfer over from the UK when it doesn't happen with credit histories?


It did for me I just had to get proof of no claims from the underwriter, though still had to sit a test.

Go from Canada to the UK and they have no issue with it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Griffmarsh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to Canada & in the process of trying to buy a car, however I'm being quoted in excess of $3000 for insurance. I've been driving over 30 years & have a letter from my UK insurers confirming 8 years no claims but that seems not worth the paper it's written on.
> We tried using RBC as we have our house contents insurance with them but that was still in excess of $3000.
> ...


Insurance rates are a lot higher in Ontario than in Edmonton. Are you driving to work? That adds significantly to the cost because statistically you are more likely to have an accident, especially in the GTA. 

You mention you have been driving for 30 years, but your UK insurers only quote you as 8 years claims free. Did you have an accident/claim before that? Maybe you are being rated higher because of that?
I would suggest calling a few different brokers and see if you can get a better rate


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Griffmarsh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to Canada & in the process of trying to buy a car, however I'm being quoted in excess of $3000 for insurance. I've been driving over 30 years & have a letter from my UK insurers confirming 8 years no claims but that seems not worth the paper it's written on.
> We tried using RBC as we have our house contents insurance with them but that was still in excess of $3000.
> ...


Forgot to mention in my last post to beware of cheaper insurance companies. They may offer you a great rate, but often they are a nightmare to deal with when you have a claim. I know from experience as a former independent insurance adjuster. The ones with higher rates had great claims service and paid the claims, but the ones with cheap rates stalled and then often only paid a fraction of what the claim was really worth. 

Allstate, State Farm, the Co-operataors, and Wawanesa used to have bad reps (don't know if they still do). RSA is one of the best


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I used to use state farm and never had a problem. They are a coop or at least used to be. So prices tended to reflect that. Years ago they would even send rebate checks out if the year went well. Claims etc were handled very quickly and without any pain.

Who is RSA?


----------



## baalat (Apr 16, 2009)

according to ifts.ca if you show a driver training certificate (in Alberta) you could get a better rate for car insurance. idk if the same in all provinces


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Insurance rates in Toronto are hiked up mainly due to the actions of the hoards of Shyster lawyers operating in the field.

I saw a news story comparing two minor "fender benders" on the same make of car, one in London, ON and one in Toronto. The total cost of settlements for the London case was $1,500, the Toronto case had racked up $51,000 in costs and was still unsettled.


----------



## baalat (Apr 16, 2009)

baalat said:


> according to ifts.ca if you show a driver training certificate (in Alberta) you could get a better rate for car insurance. idk if the same in all provinces


with a certificate not older than 3 yrs u could get ~ -15%
also u get some discount with a 'bundle' car + home insurance ~ -10%
total could be ~ -25%

i keep looking for best deals online, atm i found AMA and Aviva being between 2.5k-2.8k for a Pontiac G5 4dr 2010, 2 drivers, 35yr, new alberta licences, no past record check. RSA was 3.9k

cheers


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

In BC they will usually honor your driving record abroad, but its government run insurance here.


----------



## dac (May 4, 2011)

Can anyone recommend an insurer/broker for Toronto?


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Griffmarsh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to Canada & in the process of trying to buy a car, however I'm being quoted in excess of $3000 for insurance. I've been driving over 30 years & have a letter from my UK insurers confirming 8 years no claims but that seems not worth the paper it's written on.
> We tried using RBC as we have our house contents insurance with them but that was still in excess of $3000.
> ...


First question is where do you live, it says Port Credit, but where is that, what province? and what type of car is the $3000 insurance quote for?


----------

